# 24" Monitor gesucht



## Jared566 (16. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche um genau zu sein 3 Monitore für einen Rundumblick 

Welcher würde sich dafür am besten eigenen?

Das ganze soll im zusammenspiel mit einer (oder 2) HD58xx laufen.

Auf was muss ich achten?

Jeder Monitor an sich sollte schonmal FullHD Leisten können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared

PS: Buget weiß ich noch nicht so genau, kommt dann auf den Monitor drauf an ^^  also Postet erstmal


----------



## midnight (16. März 2010)

Naja aber ein ungefährs Budget solltest du schon haben. In vielen Spielen ist es sinnvoll alle drei Monitore hochkant zu stellen, damit das noch hübnsch aussieht brauchst du aber was mit PVA-Paneln, sonst macht dir der Blickwinkel alles zunichte.
Dell hat da ein paar schöne, ich weiß ja nicht ob die in dein Budget passen.

so far


----------



## Jared566 (16. März 2010)

Naja ich sag ma so: wenn das P/L Verhältnis stimmt ist doch alles i.o.  Ich nehme mal nicht an das 150€ Bildschirme das mitmachen würden, das es auch noch gut ausschaut 

Nunja ich werde die 3 meißt hautpsächlich für MMORPG's nutzen wie WoW oder Lotro.. und nur ab und zu für einen shooter. Sonst hauptsächlich gehts mir auch ums arbeiten, zb. Browser mit hilfe auf der Linken seite, in der mitte der Quellcode und rechts das ergebnis ^^

Bei den MMORPG's gehts mir hauptsächlich darum, wenn ich mit vielen Spielern unterwegs bin (was sehr häufig vorkommt) ist mein Bildschirm zugemüllt mit den Statusleisten der anderen und man sieht seinen eigenen Char nicht mehr. (ich denke manche leute wissen wovon ich rede^^)

Jetzt wo ich mir das nochmal so durch den kopf gegangen ist, glaub ich schon das 150€ monitore reichen  aber ich denek mal mehr als 200€ pro monitor sind nicht drin..

Mfg Jared


----------



## midnight (16. März 2010)

Naja also 200€ sind ja für 24" mehr oder minder Einsteigerklasse. BenQ baut eckige Bildschirme mit relativ schmalen Rand. Den Schrott den Samsung gerade verkauft kannst du für sowas nicht brauchen, die sind ja mehr Rund als alles andere.

so far


----------



## Jared566 (16. März 2010)

Genau das ist ja mein Problem ^^ Ich brauche halt nen Monitor, welcher einen schmalen Rand hat ^^ du nimmst mir die worte aus dem Mund mit dem "Samsung baut rund" ^^ 

evtl. hat ja jemand erfahrung mit Bildschirmen mit schmalem rand oder hat so einen und kann mir den empfehlen..

Mfg Jared


----------



## Jared566 (17. März 2010)

Das ganze soll dann später mal in etwa so aussehen. Bei den Bildschirmen dort ist ja auch der Rand sehr schmal..

evtl. hat jemand ja noch anregungen 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Chris_ (17. März 2010)

ich hab eine 19" von Lg mit schmalem rand
L1919S


----------



## Nickless (17. März 2010)

hm eigentlich find ich (ich hab nen Samsung) daß der Rand auf dem Bild nicht kleiner ist als bei meinem T220 die stehn auf dem Bild halt versetzt hintereinander. 

Bei nem 24" würd ich zum Asus VK246H greifen 240€ ca.


----------



## CPU-GPU (17. März 2010)

ich hab nen Samsung SyncMaster P2450. kostet ziemlich genau 200 euro, und is einfach nur super. Mehr muss man zu dem teil nicht sagen


----------



## Chris_ (17. März 2010)

was hälste denn hievon hat zwar keine 24" aber einen schmalen rand
NEC MultiSync V221W 55,9 cm TFT Monitor, DVI-D, VGA: Amazon.de: Elektronik
ich muss sagen für 150€ findet man auch schlecht nen 24"


----------



## Jared566 (17. März 2010)

der ist auch nicht schlecht, danke. 

ich werde mir mal einen 24"er bestellen und dann mal schauen, wie viel Platz der auf meinem Schreibtisch einnimmt. Evtl. werde ich den dann zurückschicken und dann 3 22"er bestellen oder so.

Mfg Jared


----------



## pagani-s (17. März 2010)

hallo ich suche auch nen 24zoll tft mit full hd
was haltet ihr von dem hier?

Acer High Definition H243HXBbmidcz, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (ET.FH3HE.X06) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------

